# Woke up to 2 Feet of Snow



## StratfordPusher

Woke up this morning to two feet of snow.... as shown.....

Enjoy


----------



## grandview

Better then waking up to balls high.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Raymond S.

that made me chuckle


----------



## mercer_me

grandview;1242704 said:


> Better then waking up to balls high.


:laughing::laughing:LMAO:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Western1

Nice feet!


----------



## TKLAWN

Definetly not what I expected.


----------



## suzuki0702

those two feet werent forecasted?? lmao


----------



## tuney443

Those are some real ugly feet.Funny.


----------



## wizardsr

It could always be worse...


----------



## tuney443

WOW--That's a snow removal job perfectly suited for my X,the very best of all ball busters.Thumbs Up


----------



## NickT

Love that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## john mc

nice one guys


----------



## White Gardens

Boy, brings new meaning to cold feet.

Not going to comment about the PP on the car out of principle. Thumbs Up


----------



## plowin-fire

I about fell out of the chair laughing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*What a site....*

Imagine seeing this drive down the road...

Kids, cover your eyes


----------



## JD Dave

I think that dick cut me off yesterday. LOL


----------



## White Gardens

Better keep this thread up on your screen before lock-down!

Surprised the mods haven't deleted it yet!


----------



## NickT

JD Dave;1261338 said:


> I think that dick cut me off yesterday. LOL


Lmao that dick flipped me off


----------



## grandview

That dick is GP.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Stuck Deep in snow*

This one always makes me chuckle....


----------



## NickT

grandview;1261433 said:


> That dick is GP.


What's a GP


----------

